# au revoir



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

Haven't been on here for a couple of days. Nothing personal, but I don't have time now to respond to pm's.

I am leaving the site. 
Each and everyone of you - and that includes the people that I don't always see eye to eye with (maybe even more so), you have my sincere affection. I so much hope each of you finds your way out of your own personal nightmares. 
This is such a terrible way to live.............and to think of the immense combined suffering we have is too much for me. 
I hope you all will give me a break, and try to understand everything I have posted has been done out of caring. I would be the first to agree that I can seem a collossal prick at times, but I tend to get frustrated when a group of people suffering in the same terrible way..........don't always get along. I have never been able to understand it. Differences of opinion are great - and healthy. My problem has been, when it got to the point of personal attacks I would fly off the handle a bit.

Anyway, thank you Rev for providing everyone a forum to be in contact with fellow sufferers. That is sooo huge. Thank you fellow sufferers for taking advantage of the opportunity, and sharing yourselves with the rest.

I'm smiling right now. Because I am crying. Hardly ever do that. Big strong sc bawling his eyes out to a computer screen (I never once said I was "normal").
I hope you all know that, in this odd sort of e-way, I love each of you.

Il est temps pour moi de partir.
Au revoir.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

I am very sad that you leave. I understand, but I am very very sad 

I hope we keep in touch. Anyway you have my email and all.

Good luck and take care of yourself and never loose hope, and don't forget that everything has a solution, and like I always said to you, if I found a cure, you'll be the first I tell! 

See you,

Karine xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

See you in about 2 days SC.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Why do people feel the need to announce when they leave the board? Whats with the big dramatic exits? If they are so unhappy with this board then leave? Ive read many of these good bye posts from sc and hes always back in a day or 2. Kind of like ol' Rob. I think its just a way to try go get some sympathy or something. We all have to realize that everybody is entitled to his/her opinion. Differing opinions are going to cause conflicts no matter where you go. Plain and simple.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

it's been a long time since I have agreed with you Joe. a new year begins


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm confused.. are we getting a divorce?  :shock:

as long as I get to keep the oriental rug by the door!


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Leaving seems a bit drastic to me. No matter what community or group you're a member of internet or "real life", there are always going to be disagreements, fights, and some general hostility. I haven't been here long but it seems as if people get on well enough. People are usually courteous and answer posts politely. Some don't. But why leave over a small amount of negativity?


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

No. Noone else is allowed to leave until i get to know them! And thats official. g'damnit.

Anyway most people usually come back repeatedly to forums like this in my limited experience. Im so drunk, everything is great, everyone get moderately drunk and listen to Jimmie Hendrix. I love you all.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Well maybe goodbye sc.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

You've _got_ to come back, SC.

With you gone, I'm the oldest guy _here_! 

e


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'd tell you to stay, because you have a tremendous influence on this board and its members. But I'm sure you know what you're doing, so whatever is best for you.

Farewell


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

auf wiedersehen


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

Look at your email (PM)

Thanks!

K xxx


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

i wish you all the best sc...i do hope you come back whenever though to let us know how you are doing...

take care.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

I've noticed that his name is no longer in the moderator list.

Maybe he _is_ serious this time.

e


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Joe - have you any empathy in your soul ? Not even one single drop ? I love the way you come on to the forum and deliberatly post a rancid little taunt about someone who is in terrible psychological pain. It says a lot more about you than it does SC. So what if he's unconsciously seeking sympathy - this is a support forum you know...and more than that, a community.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Martin,

Im not taunting anybody. Im just saying it like it is. I dont have empathy for people that repeatedly post these big dramatic exits. It nauseates me. I dont believe sc is going anywhere. If he decides to for real this time, its his decision.


----------

